# LCD tv recommendations



## ploppy (27 Jul 2006)

hi, i want to buy an lcd tv for my hubbie's birthday. just wondering if anyone can recommend: a make and model and what kind of price, and where is best to buy one (dublin). any other info much appreciated! thanks,


----------



## gdf (27 Jul 2006)

I would recommend the Sony Bravia range - around €1,100 for a 26" and €1,600 for a 32". Sony are giving a "free" DVD recorder with these models until the end of the month. Availed of the offer myself last month and I am very pleased with the LCD TV - I purchased it in a Sony shop and they udgraded the DVD recorder at no additional cost and the model designated for the offer was in the stock in that particular store. However, I have observed that Peats, http://www.peats.ie , are usually a few € cheaper than the Sony shops.


----------



## Bamhan (27 Jul 2006)

Have two Samsung models, and happy with them.


----------



## pnh (27 Jul 2006)

Yes Sony generally get good reviews-but a little expensive.Samsung also get good reviews-personally I dont like the black shiny finish on the new ones
I bought a Philips 32" about a month ago in DID for a litttle under 1300.
I think Power City are doing a promotion on Philips at present.
I am very happy with it.
Oh- I would also stay clear of the cheaper lesser known brands


----------



## redo (27 Jul 2006)

The lastest samsungs are better than the bravia range.  Check out the R74 Model at  [broken link removed].


----------



## Benny200 (25 Aug 2006)

Try  - great selection and muc cheaper than Sony shops etc. Just bought a 26" Samsung for €792 delivered to my front door in aobut 5 days - same TV €1149 in DID.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Aug 2006)

from Aldi looks like the biz.. they havn't given the price yet though!


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Aug 2006)

A work colleague bought a LCD TV on Pixmania and reckoned he saved himself a nice wedge. Insurance was pricey-but still cheaper and no probs with delivery.


----------



## Trent (25 Aug 2006)

Depends on how much you are willing to spend. After extensive research, recommendations etc, I would recommend Philips over any other brand. They invest more money in technology than any other manufacturer and the picture quality is far superior to that of other leading brands.

You will pay for this quality however...mine is this one....the best 32" LCD money can buy according to many reviews. Has won numerous awards. Sold in Arnotts (also have a 37"). About €3,000.

http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...&proxybuster=GQMUVV0LPR2W3J0RMRESHQNHKFSEKI5P


----------



## redo (25 Aug 2006)

Trent said:


> Depends on how much you are willing to spend. After extensive research, recommendations etc, I would recommend Philips over any other brand. They invest more money in technology than any other manufacturer and the picture quality is far superior to that of other leading brands.
> 
> You will pay for this quality however...mine is this one....the best 32" LCD money can buy according to many reviews. Has won numerous awards. Sold in Arnotts (also have a 37"). About €3,000.
> 
> http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...&proxybuster=GQMUVV0LPR2W3J0RMRESHQNHKFSEKI5P



Agreed, its got a nice spec.  1000 higher contrast than the Samsung R74.  6ms refresh.


----------



## pnh (25 Aug 2006)

At present LCD prices appear to be dropping.Bought one 2 months ago and now see it advertised at 250 less then I paid-and I bought at a Sale price.
Dont u just love that.Oh well I guess I'm happy with it


----------



## ninsaga (25 Aug 2006)

pnh said:


> At present LCD prices appear to be dropping.Bought one 2 months ago and now see it advertised at 250 less then I paid-and I bought at a Sale price.
> Dont u just love that.Oh well I guess I'm happy with it



Consumer electronic pricess always drop... then new technology comes out, starting prices is high & then tapers off gradually. Do you happen to know anyone who paid €5-10k for a plasma tv over the last few years as an example?


----------



## priory1 (25 Aug 2006)

Sorry a little off the point here. But want to put an LCD flat screen over my fireplace. Does anyone know if you can still use the fire which is gas. By the way would go for the philips 32' tv.


----------



## pnh (25 Aug 2006)

I wont even try to advise u about the position over a fireplace-I have seen the subject debated over on www.avforums.com. where their is a hugh amount of info on all aspects of flatscreens.
I bought a Philips 32" and I have to say I am really happy with it-but u must have a decent signal.What I was really surprised with was how well it handles an ordinary NTL analogue signal for SD tv.I had feared the worst but its as good as CRT in my opinion.
Digital is also very good but LCD is less forgiving on any channel using low bitrates etc-this only tends to happen on channels I dont watch very often -
the likes of BBC4 and SkySports are very good.
The set I bought is now E999-some 250 less then I paid 2 months ago.
hope this helps


----------



## SirOurs (25 Aug 2006)

I also have 2 samsung monitor/TV's and they are very good.


----------

